# POD T-Shirt Dresses



## sharonlcohen (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of a POD that does longer t-shirts, such as tunics and dresses? Also, different types of bags (not the standard "book bag"). We can do the designs, but do not want to do the printing. Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think spreadshirt might have some options that might work.


----------



## Earthmuffin (Dec 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with 'spreadsheet' and didn't find a link yet on google. Can you give me more info too. 

I would love to find a POD for decals similar to CafePress and Zazzle. 

Thanks


----------



## Earthmuffin (Dec 16, 2007)

Oops I just learned to read again. Custom T-shirts - Design, buy or sell customized TShirts : Spreadshirt


----------

